# Series 3 User Guide



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

The series 3 user guide is now available on tivo.com.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/userGuides.asp?ug=series3hd


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Interesting that the guide is online as several different PDFs rather than all 120+ pages in one.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

vman41 said:


> Interesting that the guide is online as several different PDFs rather than all 120+ pages in one.


While that makes it a bit tedious to download, I rather like it that way. I downloaded all of them, and organized them into a folder. Makes it a bit quicker and easier to find what I want. Of course, my S3 is being delivered today, so I really won't need it.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

The Viewer's Guide (which is the machine-specific one) is available as a complete download:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/resources/pdf/series3hd/Series3_HD_ViewersGuide.pdf


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

I did a quick skim. Funny typo on p. 106, the last bullet under "How do I record a pay per view event?":

"* For additional information, see Printed in Mexico. on page ii."


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmm, the PDF must be different from the printed copy I got.


----------



## Buran (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm getting a 404. The link is incorrect.


----------



## PhantomDilbert (Nov 6, 2005)

http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-cc09-4c01-9b41-5f4b21057b8b&anchor=undefined


----------



## A Shultz (Dec 23, 2016)

All of the above links and info are old and non-functional. Can anyone point me to a full users guide for the TiVo HD


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

A Shultz said:


> All of the above links and info are old and non-functional. Can anyone point me to a full users guide for the TiVo HD


Try this post in a short thread about "Owners Manuals".


----------



## A Shultz (Dec 23, 2016)

L David Matheny said:


> Try this post in a short thread about "Owners Manuals".


Thanks very much, David. All the other links there are dead -- but -- your downloadable TiVo HD Viewers Guide there on post #14 on 10/23/15 was just what I needed. Thanks for quick response.


----------

